# what thing can Substitution masa harina



## chinachef (Oct 19, 2004)

what thing can Substitution masa harina


----------



## Audeo (Oct 19, 2004)

In my opinion, there is NO substitution for Masa Harina.  Masa Harina is a flour like powder used to make masa. It's made with sun or fire-dried corn kernels that have been cooked in limewater (water mixed with calcium oxide). After having been cooked, then soaked in the limewater overnight, the wet corn is ground into masa harina.  I know there are different kinds of Masa Harina (there is a Carribbean form), but I don't know of any substitute.  Pretty unique stuff.

Someone else here may have an idea for you, though.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 19, 2004)

I think it depends on what you are making.  For most things, there probably is no substitute.  But I can think of some (e.g., as a chili thickener) where there are good alternatives.

What are you making?


----------



## Ardge (Oct 30, 2004)

If you are thickening a chili, I've always used plain Tostitos Corn Chips ground up extra fine in my food processor.  

I learned that trick from a chef at my school, as well as Alton Brown.

Give that a spin...  or buzz...  or whirl.

RJ


----------



## southerncook (Nov 6, 2004)

Ardge said:
			
		

> If you are thickening a chili, I've always used plain Tostitos Corn Chips ground up extra fine in my food processor.
> 
> I learned that trick from a chef at my school, as well as Alton Brown.
> 
> ...


I am making chili today and have some leftover corn chips. thank you, I never thought of that. Peanut butter, yes, corn chips no. I thin I need to start thinking INSIDE the box more!!!


----------



## chez suz (Nov 6, 2004)

My chilli recipe as the sub calls for corn starch mixed w/water...although the chip idea sounds great its something I dont keep in the house..but corn starch is a staple in my cabinet.


----------

